# Simon TKN



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Simon earned his AKC Novice Trick Dog title the other day. It's nice that we can do it via video now. You just record everything, send the videos to an evaluator, and they fill out the checklist and send you a PDF of it that you can submit online. 






He also earned his Pioneering Pup Level 2 and Level 3 titles from Outdoor Dog, as well as his ICE1.5K-H hiking title from International Canine Events Grand Prix Dog Shows.


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

Congratulations to you and Simon. It looks like your clipping is getting more and more pro looking too.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Congratulations!!


----------



## TyrannicalTrix (Aug 17, 2021)

Woo!! That's me and Jax's goal right there! I love seeing the videos. I already have ours put together-- We just need to get partnered with the AKC first.


----------



## Sparkles2022 (10 mo ago)

🦴🏆 Congratulations to you both!


----------

